# I just made my first liquid castile



## Arimara (Sep 17, 2016)

I did not expect to have to cook this stuff, even if I used EVOO in it. It has a 0% superfat and I was surprised how much it lathered. I got curious when another member used indigo in theirs so I also used some (It was in the lye). I'm sure it cooked out along the way. Now for dilution (it doesn't zap but I want to be double sure it's fully saponified. I was thinking of trying BB's Ancient Sedona in this but I might use some EOs since it's cold season.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 17, 2016)

Congrats, Arimara!


----------



## Arimara (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## Susie (Sep 17, 2016)

Congratulations!

But why did you have to cook it?


----------



## Arimara (Sep 17, 2016)

Susie said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But why did you have to cook it?



I don't think i blended it long enough for true emulsion. It had separated over night. I just stickblended it until it looked mixed together and put my crockpot on high. And hour or two later, it finished what I wanted it to do. I cut it off around 9:30 last night.


----------



## Sapo (Sep 18, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I did not expect to have to cook this stuff, even if I used EVOO in it. It has a 0% superfat and I was surprised how much it lathered.



Made with 100% EVOO via the glycerin method?


----------



## Arimara (Sep 18, 2016)

Sapo said:


> Made with 100% EVOO via the glycerin method?



No. I always forget to use glycerin so I usually use water. So, if I talk about LS, just assume that I use 100% water for my lye liquid unless I state otherwise.


----------



## Sapo (Sep 19, 2016)

The need for cooking isn't all that surprising then, EVOO is a slowbie. What I'm more surprised by is that you're amazed by the amount of lather? Can we get a picture? My EVOO LSs are almost like washing yourself with water, appearence and feel wise.

On the other hand, I can see what you mean on both points :?. I recently made a batch out of used (cleaned) frying oil (french fries), 100% sunflower. I only used heat until reaching paste, and the end bubblyness also surprised me a bit. It's no coconut soap, but still.

Side note: I also added a hefty amount of inverted sugar syrup (water+sugar+citric acid cooked until the sucrose breaks down to fructose and glucose (better humectant properties and shelf life and doesn't recrystalize) to a part of the diluted 100% sunflower soap. Basically replicating Bronner's pump/shikakai soap, except I don't have a clue how much of the syrup they add, or when. Anyway, this COMPLETELY annihilated all the bubblyness it had before. Probably added way too much of the sugar, like 1:1. Again, it's like washing with water.


----------



## biarine (Sep 19, 2016)

Congrats, I did mine 2 weeks ago it's a dish soap made with coconut oil and soybean oil. I made another similar to Dr Bronner's


----------



## Arimara (Sep 21, 2016)

Sapo said:


> The need for cooking isn't all that surprising then, EVOO is a slowbie. What I'm more surprised by is that you're amazed by the amount of lather? Can we get a picture? My EVOO LSs are almost like washing yourself with water, appearence and feel wise.
> 
> On the other hand, I can see what you mean on both points :?. I recently made a batch out of used (cleaned) frying oil (french fries), 100% sunflower. I only used heat until reaching paste, and the end bubblyness also surprised me a bit. It's no coconut soap, but still.
> 
> Side note: I also added a hefty amount of inverted sugar syrup (water+sugar+citric acid cooked until the sucrose breaks down to fructose and glucose (better humectant properties and shelf life and doesn't recrystalize) to a part of the diluted 100% sunflower soap. Basically replicating Bronner's pump/shikakai soap, except I don't have a clue how much of the syrup they add, or when. Anyway, this COMPLETELY annihilated all the bubblyness it had before. Probably added way too much of the sugar, like 1:1. Again, it's like washing with water.



I made my soap without a superfat and with no additives. Its dilution is also without additives. I really wanted to see what the fuss was about a liquid castile. having done that, I am fairly certain that unless my daughter responded really well to this soap, I would not bleeding likely make it again. Given that I'm prone to learn things the hard way, I was really not prepared for this soap's dilution. I also like my other batch of liquid soap better.

I will see what I can do about pics.



biarine said:


> Congrats, I did mine 2 weeks ago it's a dish soap made with coconut oil and soybean oil. I made another similar to Dr Bronner's



I'm thinking about making a dish soap with coconut oil and lard. I'd still have to leave it out of my daughter's reach some how.


----------



## Susie (Sep 22, 2016)

I truly prefer just 100% Coconut Oil for dishes.  I can tell the difference.  And you know how much I love lard, so you know there is a big difference for me not to use it.


----------



## biarine (Sep 22, 2016)

Susie said:


> I truly prefer just 100% Coconut Oil for dishes.  I can tell the difference.  And you know how much I love lard, so you know there is a big difference for me not to use it.




I don't like lard, my sense of smell is very sensitive , I can smell piggy on the soap even I put scent on it.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 22, 2016)

Susie said:


> I truly prefer just 100% Coconut Oil for dishes.  I can tell the difference.  And you know how much I love lard, so you know there is a big difference for me not to use it.



I was just trying to avoid buying more coconut oil. I used some on my daughter and she broke out so bad. But her soaps have some coconut oil in them and her lotions as well so I was thinking maybe my coconut oil was the victim of some cross contamination. I have made 100% coconut oil soaps and they are potent to say the least. I also wanted to take a stab at making something with just a little less coconut in it. Would 20% give or take make that drastic a difference in a high coconut soap?


----------



## Susie (Sep 24, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I was just trying to avoid buying more coconut oil. I used some on my daughter and she broke out so bad. But her soaps have some coconut oil in them and her lotions as well so I was thinking maybe my coconut oil was the victim of some cross contamination. I have made 100% coconut oil soaps and they are potent to say the least. I also wanted to take a stab at making something with just a little less coconut in it. Would 20% give or take make that drastic a difference in a high coconut soap?



5% makes a huge difference in a soap for me.  I like soaps with 15% CO.  20% is too high, and dries my skin.  10% is too low, and my skin feels like it is almost greasy.  It isn't greasy, but I lack the words to describe that not-clean feeling.


----------



## Arimara (Sep 24, 2016)

Susie said:


> 5% makes a huge difference in a soap for me.  I like soaps with 15% CO.  20% is too high, and dries my skin.  10% is too low, and my skin feels like it is almost greasy.  It isn't greasy, but I lack the words to describe that not-clean feeling.



In that case, I might have to make a a batch with PKO flakes. That's going to be insane.


----------

